# Blvd Bombs Show and shine Fundraiser



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)

Blvd Bombs 1st Annual Show N Shine Fundraiser!

Sunday, November 15, 2009

Flyer Coming Soon! 



Mark Your Calendar! 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lay m low (Apr 10, 2009)

what town is the event go be in


----------



## BlvdBombs (Mar 23, 2009)

It's going to be in San Jose at the Berryessa Flea Market on Sunday, November 15, 2009. 

www.blvdbombs.com
www.sylvias39.com




> _Originally posted by lay m low_@Oct 13 2009, 09:13 PM~15348674
> *what town is the event go be in
> *


----------



## lay m low (Apr 10, 2009)

the flee market from back in the days where you could get truespokes and 520s :0 :0


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lay m low_@Oct 13 2009, 08:41 PM~15349024
> *the flee market from back in the days where you could get truespokes and 520s :0  :0
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## lay m low (Apr 10, 2009)

fiftytree do she really blow like that wow :cheesy:


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lay m low_@Oct 13 2009, 08:49 PM~15349109
> *fiftytree do she really blow like that wow :cheesy:
> *


IF I TELL YOU I GOTS TO KILL YOU :biggrin:


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

AZTEC CREATIONS C.C WILL BE THERE


----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)

ITS GOING TO BE A GOOD ONE FUN FOR THE HOLE FAMILY :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLVD BOMBS 48_@Oct 13 2009, 08:04 PM~15348533
> *Blvd Bombs 1st Annual Show N Shine Fundraiser!
> 
> Sunday, November 15, 2009
> ...




calendar marked :biggrin:


----------



## Patróns Car Club (Apr 2, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

:0


----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BlvdBombs (Mar 23, 2009)

ttt




> _Originally posted by BLVD BOMBS 48_@Oct 13 2009, 09:04 PM~15348533
> *Blvd Bombs 1st Annual Show N Shine Fundraiser!
> 
> Sunday, November 15, 2009
> ...


----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)

:biggrin: We are working on the flyer it will be out soon ..... :biggrin:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BLVD BOMBS 48_@Oct 15 2009, 06:27 AM~15364161
> *:biggrin: We are working on the flyer it will be out soon .....  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 68bayrida (Aug 27, 2009)

its going to be inside the flee market ?


----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 68bayrida_@Oct 15 2009, 01:36 PM~15367427
> *its going to be inside the flee market ?
> *


YES


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlvdBombs_@Oct 13 2009, 08:33 PM~15348905
> *It's going to be in San Jose at the Berryessa Flea Market on Sunday, November 15, 2009.
> 
> www.blvdbombs.com
> ...


----------



## CADDY CREW (Jun 21, 2009)

SOUNDS GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## BlvdBombs (Mar 23, 2009)

Proceeds Benefit Second Harvest Food Bank, City Team, Children Shelter(s), Toys For Tots, Homeless People On The Streets.

01. Canned Foods for – Second Harvest Food Bank
02. Turkeys – Second Harvest Food Bank (2nd Year)
03. Turkeys – City Team
04. New White Socks – City Team
HOMELESS PEOPLE ON THE STREETS:
05. New White Socks – Homeless People on the Streets
06. Blankets
07. Bottled Water
08. Umbrellas
09. Rain Ponchos
10. Food
11. Purchase bags for homeless items
12. Toys – Toys for Tots at Christmas In The Park
13. Toys – Children Shelter(s)

14. Coats donated by a few communities, Los Gatos, Saratoga, San Jose, San Francisco, etc..




















Thank you for your help!

Please see website www.sylvias39.com for updates.


----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BlvdBombs_@Oct 17 2009, 09:18 PM~15390173
> *Proceeds Benefit Second Harvest Food Bank, City Team, Children Shelter(s), Toys For Tots, Homeless People On The Streets.
> 
> 01. Canned Foods for – Second Harvest Food Bank
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

T
T
T


----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)

T T T


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BLVD BOMBS 48_@Oct 19 2009, 03:33 PM~15403894
> *  T T T
> *


YOU KNOW IM THERE...BTW HOWS MY TROKITA?


----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 408SHARK_@Oct 19 2009, 03:50 PM~15404072
> *YOU KNOW IM THERE...BTW HOWS MY TROKITA?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

The Uniques will be there... Great Cause.


----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by UNIQUES77_@Oct 20 2009, 08:45 AM~15411809
> * The Uniques will be there... Great Cause.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Bagged Sixty8 (Feb 3, 2009)

Gracias for the invite Silvia.

You know we're always there and ready to support you and any good cause.

Keep me posted for any and all your upcoming events so that we can do our part.

Thank you,
Randy


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

TTT


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

me and the boys will be there to help load up the stuff


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Oct 20 2009, 01:35 PM~15414060
> *me and the boys will be there to help load up the stuff
> *


I HOPE YOUR TALKING ABOUT THE CHILI VERDE :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

We will be there.


----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PANDULCE_@Oct 20 2009, 03:25 PM~15414955
> *We will be there.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408SHARK_@Oct 20 2009, 12:42 PM~15414137
> *I HOPE YOUR TALKING ABOUT THE CHILI VERDE :biggrin:
> *


i already have put in the request for you!


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Oct 20 2009, 07:42 PM~15417432
> *i already have put in the request for you!
> *


me 2 bro can't for get me  yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## _BiG_PaT_ (Sep 4, 2008)

Is this show open to all makes and models???


----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by _BiG_PaT__@Oct 21 2009, 06:41 AM~15420814
> *Is this show open to all makes and models???
> *


Yes this show is open to all cars.....


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

T
T
T


----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NOKNORCALI_@Oct 21 2009, 07:35 AM~15421122
> *T
> T
> T
> ...


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Oct 20 2009, 07:42 PM~15417432
> *i already have put in the request for you!
> *


TU SABES :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

lets do this :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Oct 21 2009, 02:57 PM~15425006
> *lets do this :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

:angry:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UNIQUES77_@Oct 22 2009, 12:02 PM~15434895
> *:angry:
> *



:uh: :uh:


----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by UNIQUES77_@Oct 22 2009, 12:02 PM~15434895
> *:angry:
> *


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by UNIQUES77_@Oct 22 2009, 12:50 PM~15435302
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 67VERT (Mar 24, 2005)

TTT' :thumbsup:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlvdBombs_@Oct 17 2009, 09:18 PM~15390173
> *Proceeds Benefit Second Harvest Food Bank, City Team, Children Shelter(s), Toys For Tots, Homeless People On The Streets.
> 
> 01. Canned Foods for – Second Harvest Food Bank
> ...


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by _BiG_PaT__@Oct 21 2009, 06:41 AM~15420814
> *Is this show open to all makes and models???
> *


NO DONKS!!!!


----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

hno: hno:


----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)

:biggrin: It is going to be a good one .... Thanks to all of you :biggrin:


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

hno: hno: Scared hno: hno:


----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by UNIQUES77_@Oct 23 2009, 04:37 PM~15448678
> *hno:  hno: Scared  hno:  hno:
> *


HAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!! It is going to be good .....


----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)

TTT


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

The Uniques CC will be attending. :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)

TTT


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

:h5: TTT


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

T
T
T


----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BLVD BOMBS 48_@Oct 25 2009, 09:36 AM~15460223
> *TTT
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

TTT for a good cause


----------



## Patróns Car Club (Apr 2, 2009)

Is there going to be a hop?


----------



## BlvdBombs (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Patróns Car Club_@Oct 27 2009, 09:51 AM~15480110
> *Is there going to be a hop?
> *


Sorry we can not have a hop ..... :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## Patróns Car Club (Apr 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BlvdBombs_@Oct 27 2009, 07:04 PM~15486897
> *Sorry we can not have a hop ..... :nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:
> *


Forget it im not going :biggrin:


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BLVD BOMBS 48_@Oct 26 2009, 04:45 PM~15472829
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Patróns Car Club_@Oct 27 2009, 08:51 AM~15480110
> *Is there going to be a hop?
> *


NO BUT YOU CAN POP :0 :0


----------



## orta63 (Apr 25, 2007)

YOU KNOW THIS NO.CAL DUKES WILL BE THERE uffin: uffin:


----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orta63_@Oct 27 2009, 10:59 PM~15489109
> *YOU KNOW THIS NO.CAL DUKES WILL BE THERE uffin:  uffin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

ttt


----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Patróns Car Club (Apr 2, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

Getting closer hno: hno: :wow:


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

TTT


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

T
T
T


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

ARE THEY GOING TO HAVE POWER THERE FOR ME?


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

Hell yeah... You have the music down Bro... Had a great time. :biggrin:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UNIQUES77_@Nov 2 2009, 06:18 PM~15542198
> *Hell yeah... You have the music down Bro... Had a great time.  :biggrin:
> *


thanks bro, i try :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLVD BOMBS 48_@Oct 26 2009, 04:45 PM~15472829
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

TTT


----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Nov 2 2009, 06:49 PM~15541838
> *ARE THEY GOING TO HAVE POWER THERE FOR ME?
> *


Yes there will be powere there for you .... :biggrin: Great job SAT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by UNIQUES77_@Nov 2 2009, 07:18 PM~15542198
> *Hell yeah... You have the music down Bro... Had a great time.  :biggrin:
> *


That is one bad ass .... :biggrin:


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BLVD BOMBS 48_@Nov 3 2009, 09:04 AM~15547678
> *That is one bad ass .... :biggrin:
> *


ya my feet still hurt :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BLVD BOMBS 48+Nov 3 2009, 08:03 AM~15547673-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you were getting down


----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)

Ya it was off the hook !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Nov 3 2009, 09:59 AM~15548178
> *:biggrin: TTT
> *




was up homie, were u been?


----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Nov 3 2009, 09:23 AM~15547843
> *thanks and im glad you liked it cuz i get better as the crown get better
> 
> you were getting down
> *


 :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BLVD BOMBS 48_@Oct 13 2009, 09:04 PM~15348533
> *Blvd Bombs 1st Annual Show N Shine Fundraiser!
> 
> Sunday, November 15, 2009
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

lets do this all the way live :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)

O we WILL ...... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sanjosefinest c.c (Oct 31, 2009)

SAN JOSE'S FINEST C.C WILL BE THERE......... :biggrin:


----------



## BlvdBombs (Mar 23, 2009)

Please check out our website www.sylvias39.com and click on the Show N Shine flyer for updates.

Awesome Raffle Prizes, 50/50, great DJ - Paul Garcia.

Thank you for your support.





> _Originally posted by BLVD BOMBS 48_@Oct 19 2009, 12:41 PM~15401598
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlvdBombs_@Nov 4 2009, 11:41 PM~15567813
> *Please check out our website www.sylvias39.com and click on the Show N Shine flyer for updates.
> 
> Awesome Raffle Prizes, 50/50, great DJ - Paul Garcia.
> ...


  TTT


----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Nov 5 2009, 08:52 AM~15569372
> * TTT
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)




----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

:biggrin: you falling me hahahaahahah......... :biggrin:


----------



## mr.duke (Oct 27, 2006)

ANOTHER GOOD CAUSE :biggrin:


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

Great cause


----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)

It is going to be a great show . :biggrin:


----------



## CHICANO YQUE (Jun 28, 2006)




----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLVD BOMBS 48_@Nov 6 2009, 04:02 PM~15585326
> *It is going to be a great show . :biggrin:
> *


I know I think I am going to call in sick for this one! :biggrin:


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GANGSTER_36_@Nov 6 2009, 10:16 PM~15588528
> *I know I think I am going to call in sick for this one! :biggrin:
> *


you aint got no jobby job, :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHEVITOS_68_@Nov 6 2009, 10:40 PM~15588688
> *you aint got no jobby job,  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Damn fucker put me on blast! I work for the state, they and get paid every other week!


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GANGSTER_36_@Nov 7 2009, 06:43 AM~15590226
> *Damn fucker put me on blast! I work for the state, they and get paid every other week!
> *


 hahahaha oh ya i forgot you had that job.let me borrw 20 bucks then :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHEVITOS_68_@Nov 7 2009, 06:41 PM~15593934
> *hahahaha oh ya i forgot you had that job.let me borrw 20 bucks then :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Come mow my lawn and I will GIVE you 20


----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)

One more week ..... hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

ya i hope my shit gets fixed by then so i can take it 
:dunno: :worship: :banghead: hno:  :around:


----------



## daddy o (Mar 24, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHEVITOS_68_@Nov 8 2009, 09:25 PM~15602742
> *ya i hope my shit gets fixed by then so i can take it
> :dunno:  :worship:  :banghead:  hno:    :around:
> *


I don't know what you got, but I hope I see rachels wagon there! :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GANGSTER_36_@Nov 8 2009, 11:57 PM~15604446
> *I don't know what you got, but I hope I see rachels wagon there! :biggrin:
> *


HAHAHAHAHA!!!!


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GANGSTER_36_@Nov 8 2009, 11:57 PM~15604446
> *I don't know what you got, but I hope I see rachels wagon there! :biggrin:
> *


 your a dick


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

TTT


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Nov 9 2009, 09:47 AM~15606588
> *TTT
> *


T
T
T
ONE MORE TIME


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NOKNORCALI_@Nov 9 2009, 09:57 AM~15606685
> *T
> T
> T
> ...



x2 :biggrin: 

r u going?


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Nov 9 2009, 10:50 AM~15607229
> *x2  :biggrin:
> 
> r u going?
> *


YEAH ILL BE OUT THERE WITH THE FAMILIA.  YOU MAKING IT UP HERE?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NOKNORCALI_@Nov 9 2009, 11:25 AM~15607645
> *YEAH ILL BE OUT THERE WITH THE FAMILIA.   YOU MAKING IT UP HERE?
> *



sure will :biggrin: 




is there categories for lowrider bikes?


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

:thumbsup: Wish I could go, I hope it's a great turn out! Good Luck!


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by BLVD BOMBS 48_@Oct 19 2009, 11:41 AM~15401598
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BLVD BOMBS 48_@Nov 9 2009, 04:43 PM~15611320
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408SHARK_@Oct 20 2009, 01:42 PM~15414137
> *I HOPE YOUR TALKING ABOUT THE CHILI VERDE :biggrin:
> *


chile verde..? :cheesy:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Patróns Car Club (Apr 2, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)

TTT


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

hope it dont rain


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)




----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHEVITOS_68_@Nov 10 2009, 03:18 PM~15624027
> *hope it dont rain
> *


jinx


----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)

Where the show will be held ..... :biggrin:


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

T
T
T
:biggrin:


----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)

TTT


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

hno: hno: Only a few days away hno: hno: must clean carrucha hno: hno:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UNIQUES77_@Nov 11 2009, 01:54 PM~15635307
> *hno:  hno: Only a few days away  hno:  hno: must clean carrucha  hno:  hno:
> *


yes sir :biggrin:


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Nov 11 2009, 03:58 PM~15635342
> *yes sir :biggrin:
> *


 hno: hno: You have Killer rolitas hno: hno: I had to rest out of shape hno: hno: Hope to see you at the fundraiser :biggrin:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UNIQUES77_@Nov 11 2009, 02:09 PM~15635456
> *hno:  hno: You have Killer rolitas  hno:  hno: I had to rest out of shape hno:  hno: Hope to see you at the fundraiser :biggrin:
> *


gracias brother, i will be there spinning the tunes


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Nov 11 2009, 04:17 PM~15635519
> *gracias brother, i will be there spinning the tunes
> *


Hell Yeah Brother ..Time to put on my dancin shoes, Chicano Style Vato.


----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by UNIQUES77_@Nov 11 2009, 03:21 PM~15635559
> *Hell Yeah Brother ..Time to put on my dancin shoes, Chicano Style Vato.
> 
> 
> ...


LOL!!!!! It is going to be off the HOOK.... :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UNIQUES77+Nov 11 2009, 02:21 PM~15635559-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes it is


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BLVD BOMBS 48_@Nov 10 2009, 10:16 PM~15628744
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Nov 11 2009, 09:15 PM~15639298
> *you wont do it :0
> yes it is
> *


you know ill get down :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHEVITOS_68_@Nov 12 2009, 07:04 AM~15642607
> *you know ill get down :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ME AND YOU AT OUR X-MAS PARTY.............BEAT STREET STYLE :0


----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Nov 12 2009, 08:43 AM~15642924
> *ME AND YOU AT OUR X-MAS PARTY.............BEAT STREET STYLE :0
> *


TTT


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHEVITOS_68_@Nov 12 2009, 08:04 AM~15642607
> *you know ill get down :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


But can your big ass get back up?


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GANGSTER_36_@Nov 12 2009, 01:06 PM~15645543
> *But can your big ass get back up?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GANGSTER_36_@Nov 12 2009, 01:06 PM~15645543
> *But can your big ass get back up?
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

ttt


----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by UNIQUES77_@Nov 12 2009, 02:59 PM~15646590
> *ttt
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Nov 12 2009, 08:43 AM~15642924
> *ME AND YOU AT OUR X-MAS PARTY.............BEAT STREET STYLE :0
> *


is that a battle or what :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GANGSTER_36_@Nov 12 2009, 01:06 PM~15645543
> *But can your big ass get back up?
> *


you i can, you know :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Nov 9 2009, 03:26 PM~15610352
> *:thumbsup:  Wish I could go, I hope it's a great turn out!  Good Luck!
> *


It would have been great . Next time .... :biggrin:


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

HI BRO WHATS UP :biggrin:


----------



## Patróns Car Club (Apr 2, 2009)




----------



## Gangster (Nov 17, 2005)

Firme Classics will be there fo sure!!!!! rolling in heavy with my compa Tommy..what's up brothers? See you all there...
Mmmmm que la! My car is still in the shop, damn it I hate when that happens!


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Nov 12 2009, 08:43 AM~15642924
> *ME AND YOU AT OUR X-MAS PARTY.............BEAT STREET STYLE :0
> *


AHH SHIT......LIKE THAT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHEVITOS_68_@Nov 12 2009, 09:56 PM~15651035
> *HI BRO WHATS UP  :biggrin:
> *


Whats up .... Your car ready ???


----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 59drop_@Nov 13 2009, 08:05 AM~15653889
> *AHH SHIT......LIKE THAT :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BLVD BOMBS 48_@Nov 13 2009, 08:34 AM~15654068
> *Whats up .... Your car ready ???
> *


will see ill be there with our with out it


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)




----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)

hno: hno: hno: :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)

One more day .... :biggrin: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BLVD BOMBS 48_@Nov 14 2009, 07:40 AM~15662761
> *One more day .... :biggrin:    hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

hno: hno: 20 hours away, must pick up my Compa Zorro hno: hno: Two veteranos to the game, puro Gangsters. FIRME CLASSICS in the house.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## Gangster (Nov 17, 2005)

That's right compa!! Puro pinche Gangsters rolling in La Pulga! It's gonna be a toda madre carnal!!! We'll be hooking it up with our other Gambino compa's...Saoooow!!!


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

:biggrin: see yall tommrow :biggrin:


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gangster_@Nov 14 2009, 05:58 PM~15666105
> *That's right compa!! Puro pinche Gangsters rolling in La Pulga! It's gonna be a toda madre carnal!!! We'll be hooking it up with our other Gambino compa's...Saoooow!!!
> *


Simone ese. only a few more hours a. La Pulga Y-QUE Vato... hno: hno:


----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by UNIQUES77_@Nov 14 2009, 06:32 PM~15666637
> *Simone ese. only a few more hours a. La Pulga Y-QUE Vato... hno:  hno:
> *


Its all good we are READY ...... :biggrin:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

hno:


----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Nov 14 2009, 08:09 PM~15667282
> *hno:
> *


I know 9pm and still alot to do ....... It will be a good show .... see yo there :biggrin:


----------



## lil watcha (Dec 26, 2005)

Wat times erryone goin?


----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lil watcha_@Nov 14 2009, 09:59 PM~15667982
> *Wat times erryone goin?
> *


you can be there at 8am :biggrin:


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

THERE IS A HATER OUT THERE TEXTING PEOPLE THAT THE SHOW AN SHINE CANCLED IT IS NOT TRUE IT IS STILL ON AN CRAKEN,HE IS JUST HATEN AN YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)

JUST AN FYI.... THE SHOW AND SHINE IS STILL ON! JUST GOT A TEXT FROM THE "HATERS" CLAIMING THE SHOW IS CANCELLED DUE TO SJPD. WONT MENTION ANY NAMES BUT PRETTY EASY TO SEE WHOS NUMBER IT ORIGINATED FROM. SEE YOU BRIGHT AND EARLY!


----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)

If you have any questions you can P M me ill get back to you tonight :angry:


----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)

DOING IT TO THE FULLEST :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHEVITOS_68_@Nov 14 2009, 10:27 PM~15668165
> *THERE IS A HATER OUT THERE TEXTING PEOPLE THAT THE SHOW AN SHINE CANCLED IT IS NOT TRUE IT IS STILL ON AN CRAKEN,HE IS JUST HATEN AN YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


HATERS!!!!!!! :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: STILL GOING TO HAVE A GREAT TIME


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

:angry: thats some bullshit and fucked up shit that some 1 has to try and fuck with an event, and even more so that it is for a good cause. i hope that the lowrider comunity shows there support and makes this an even better event than it already was going to be.



and i'd hope that some1 would put the fool that started the rumor on blast so that every1 can see how fucked up 1 person could be. :dunno: just my .02


----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BLVD BOMBS 48_@Nov 14 2009, 10:28 PM~15668172
> *JUST AN FYI.... THE SHOW AND SHINE IS STILL ON! JUST GOT A TEXT FROM THE "HATERS" CLAIMING THE SHOW IS CANCELLED DUE TO SJPD.  WONT MENTION ANY NAMES BUT PRETTY EASY TO SEE WHOS NUMBER IT ORIGINATED FROM.  SEE YOU BRIGHT AND EARLY!
> *


----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Nov 15 2009, 01:10 AM~15669166
> *:angry:  thats some bullshit and fucked up shit that some 1 has to try and fuck with an event, and even more so that it is for a good cause. i hope that the lowrider comunity shows there support and makes this an even better event than it already was going to be.
> and i'd hope that some1 would put the fool that started the rumor on blast so that every1 can see how fucked up 1 person could be.  :dunno:  just my .02
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)

Fwd: Show n shine tomorrow canceled at barryessa fleamarket do to SJPD. Gangs to 
many surenos. Thanks maybe next year. Happy Holidays. pass it on.

DONT MIND THIS TEXT IF YOU GOT IT IS A BULLSHIT LIE !!!! BY THE #1 HATER :loco:


----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BLVD BOMBS 48_@Nov 15 2009, 12:58 AM~15669115
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)




----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)

5 am off to the show :biggrin:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)




----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BLVD BOMBS 48_@Nov 14 2009, 10:28 PM~15668172
> *JUST AN FYI.... THE SHOW AND SHINE IS STILL ON! JUST GOT A TEXT FROM THE "HATERS" CLAIMING THE SHOW IS CANCELLED DUE TO SJPD.  WONT MENTION ANY NAMES BUT PRETTY EASY TO SEE WHOS NUMBER IT ORIGINATED FROM.  SEE YOU BRIGHT AND EARLY!
> *


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BLVD BOMBS 48_@Nov 15 2009, 01:20 AM~15669208
> *Fwd: Show n shine tomorrow canceled at barryessa fleamarket do to SJPD. Gangs to
> many surenos.  Thanks maybe next year. Happy Holidays. pass it on.
> 
> ...


FUCK THAT PUTO(S) :angry: ITS WAS A GREAT TURNOUT :thumbsup: GOOD JOB BLVD BOMBS


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fiftythree_@Nov 15 2009, 04:50 PM~15672987
> *FUCK THAT PUTO(S) :angry: ITS WAS A GREAT TURNOUT :thumbsup: GOOD JOB BLVD BOMBS
> *


x49


----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Nov 15 2009, 06:20 PM~15673229
> *x49
> *


Thanks to all of you guys ...... :biggrin:


----------



## riden on whitewall (Jan 29, 2007)

Had A GOOD Time. Great JOB... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)

:biggrin: THANK YOU TO ALL THE CLUBS THAT CAME OUT .....IT WAS A GREAT TURN OUT ....... :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Nov 15 2009, 01:10 AM~15669166
> *:angry:  thats some bullshit and fucked up shit that some 1 has to try and fuck with an event, and even more so that it is for a good cause. i hope that the lowrider comunity shows there support and makes this an even better event than it already was going to be.
> and i'd hope that some1 would put the fool that started the rumor on blast so that every1 can see how fucked up 1 person could be.  :dunno:  just my .02
> *


SO WHO WANTS TO KNOW NAMES THERE IS TWO ???????


----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BLVD BOMBS 48_@Nov 15 2009, 07:06 PM~15673574
> *SO WHO WANTS TO KNOW NAMES THERE IS TWO ???????
> *


IT IS NOT EVEN WORTH IT STILL HAD A GREAT DAY :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)

ATTENTION..........RIGO....BEAGLE..... Were's the PICS of the show today? Pics Pics Pics 

HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

:biggrin: had a great day weres the pics of me getting down b boy style you know
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLVD BOMBS 48_@Nov 15 2009, 07:06 PM~15673574
> *SO WHO WANTS TO KNOW NAMES THERE IS TWO ???????
> *


Say it! 
You won't!


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHEVITOS_68_@Nov 15 2009, 07:59 PM~15674179
> *:biggrin: had a great day weres the pics of me getting down b boy style you know
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Lmao, wish I could of seen it!


----------



## riden on whitewall (Jan 29, 2007)

LOUIS.....64 :wave: :wave:


----------



## 1sick51 (Jun 22, 2004)

VIEJITOS WAS THERE YOU GUYS HAD A GOOD TURN OUT ,,,GREAT JOB ON YOUR FIRST TOY DRIVE ALWAYS GETS BETTER HOPE TO HAVE SJ TROKITA THERE 2010


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHEVITOS_68_@Nov 15 2009, 07:59 PM~15674179
> *:biggrin: had a great day weres the pics of me getting down b boy style you know
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


HAHAHAH SHIT WA FUNNY


----------



## 1sick51 (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fiftythree_@Nov 15 2009, 09:36 PM~15674684
> *HAHAHAH SHIT WA FUNNY
> 
> 
> ...



HE STILL HAS IT


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1sick51_@Nov 15 2009, 08:40 PM~15674747
> *HE STILL HAS IT
> *


HAHA YES HE DOES :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sanjosefinest c.c (Oct 31, 2009)

good show .....san jose's finest was in the house.................... :biggrin:


----------



## dmiraz64 (Sep 14, 2009)




----------



## dmiraz64 (Sep 14, 2009)




----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fiftythree_@Nov 15 2009, 08:36 PM~15674684
> *HAHAHAH SHIT WA FUNNY
> 
> 
> ...




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dmiraz64 (Sep 14, 2009)

Patróns C C


----------



## sanjosefinest c.c (Oct 31, 2009)

PICS............... :biggrin:


----------



## CADDY CREW (Jun 21, 2009)

:biggrin: HAD A GREAT TIME OUT THERE. THANKS BLVD BOMBS, THATS THE WAY 2 DO IT. MUCH RESPECT FROM THE CADDY CREW :thumbsup:


----------



## Gangster (Nov 17, 2005)

Damn!!!!!! For a SHOW THAT WAS SUPPOSED TO BE CANCELED!!! I had a great time...THANKS BLVD BOMBS FOR THE GOOD TIMES!!! MUSIC WAS OFF THE HOOK! My compa Tommy and I had some menudo early in the morning that hit the spot!!! The rest of the show was GREAT with a HUGE turn out!!!Even had to open up some more rows to pack them in...!!! Look forward to next years fundraiser...

Firme ClassicS and Tommy of Uniques showing our support!!!!" Y" Que!! 

Shaooow!!!


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

thanks to dj frank perez for a great time and me and you on the turntables was great. it was a great to see someone that loves music as much as i do.


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fiftythree_@Nov 15 2009, 08:36 PM~15674684
> *HAHAHAH SHIT WA FUNNY
> 
> 
> ...


shit im good for a day today, my shits brused knees but it was fun i love that shit 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fiftythree_@Nov 15 2009, 08:36 PM~15674684
> *HAHAHAH SHIT WA FUNNY
> 
> 
> ...


YOU CRAZY BRO :biggrin: SHAAAAAAAAAOOOOOOOOOOOO :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

i love to do that shit, only if i could do it alittle longer just to big
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

*I had a great time nothing more better than to take the family to the flea market and car show at the same time.

Thanks For The Mail Box.*


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHEVITOS_68_@Nov 16 2009, 06:55 AM~15677896
> *i love to do that shit, only if i could do it alittle longer just to big
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


keep practicing brother.................remember it was just a appetizer


----------



## YUHATE4 (May 20, 2009)

:biggrin: Thanks to BLVD BOMBS for a great event. Thank you to Paul and Frank for throwing down the jams. My family enjoyed all the prizes we won at the raffle. My daughters Alexandria and Ariana most of all enjoyed the 50/50 raffle winings at the mall after the show thanks again for a great time. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

THX BLVD BOMBS IT WAS A GREAT SHOW HAD NOT BEEN TO THAT FLEA MARKET IN A WHILE MY KIDS HAD A BLAST BREAKING MY POCKETS :biggrin: BUT WE STILL SPEND SOME GOOD QUALITY TIME PLUS THE MARIACHI WAS OFF DA HOOK  THX AGAIN HOPE 2 SEE MORE OF THIS SHOWS AT THE FLEA MARKET PLUS IT WAS ALL FOR A GOOD CAUSE  



BIG PROPS TO BLVD BOMBS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YUHATE4_@Nov 16 2009, 09:20 AM~15678429
> *:biggrin: Thanks to BLVD BOMBS for a great event. Thank you to Paul and Frank for throwing down the jams. My family enjoyed all the prizes we won at the raffle. My daughters Alexandria and Ariana most of all enjoyed the 50/50 raffle winings at the mall after the show thanks again for a great time. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



MISSED BY 3 NUMBERS :tears: BUT CONGGRATSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Patróns Car Club (Apr 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dmiraz64+Nov 15 2009, 08:42 PM~15675458-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Blvd Bombs For the hospitality. very impressed with the turnout . What was it like 150 Cars??? Thanks again ..... From the Patróns Familia


----------



## YUHATE4 (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Nov 16 2009, 09:54 AM~15678661
> *MISSED BY 3 NUMBERS  :tears:  BUT CONGGRATSSSSSSSSSSSSS
> *


Thanks HOMIE  But I missed the rims by 2 numbers :tears:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BLVD BOMBS 48_@Nov 15 2009, 02:20 AM~15669208
> *Fwd: Show n shine tomorrow canceled at barryessa fleamarket do to SJPD. Gangs to
> many surenos.  Thanks maybe next year. Happy Holidays. pass it on.
> 
> ...


 :0 damn thats some bullshit


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Patróns Car Club_@Nov 16 2009, 08:56 AM~15678678
> *Thanks Blvd Bombs For the hospitality. very impressed with the turnout . What was it like 150 Cars??? Thanks again .....  From the Patróns Familia
> *


looking forward to new years


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YUHATE4_@Nov 16 2009, 10:00 AM~15678726
> *Thanks HOMIE   But I missed the rims by 2 numbers :tears:
> *



NEXT YEAR :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Patróns Car Club_@Nov 16 2009, 09:56 AM~15678678
> *Thanks Blvd Bombs For the hospitality. very impressed with the turnout . What was it like 150 Cars??? Thanks again .....  From the Patróns Familia
> *


It was about 180 cars :biggrin: Thanks for coming out :thumbsup:


----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Nov 16 2009, 10:10 AM~15678808
> *looking forward to new years
> *


O ya !


----------



## Patróns Car Club (Apr 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Nov 16 2009, 09:10 AM~15678808
> *looking forward to new years
> *


A Night To Remember


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

good turn out blvd bombs wish we could have made it


----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1sick51_@Nov 15 2009, 08:28 PM~15674595
> *VIEJITOS WAS THERE YOU GUYS HAD A GOOD TURN OUT ,,,GREAT JOB ON YOUR FIRST TOY DRIVE ALWAYS GETS BETTER HOPE TO HAVE SJ TROKITA THERE 2010
> *


Whats up. WHY DIDNT ANY CARS COME OUT WAS FOR A GREAT CAUSE ????? ALL THE B S NEEDS TO BE PUT TO THE SIDE . IF WE CANT HELP EACH OTHER WHO IS GOING TO HELP THE PEOPLE ? THERE IS ALOT OF PEOPLE THAT NEED OUR HELP AND THEY LOOK FORWORD FOR THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY TO DO JUST THAT . WE CANT HAVE ALL THE B S BECAUSE WHO WINS NO BUDDY . BUT THEY LOOSE AND THAT IS NOT RIGHT WE NEED TO BE THERE FOR THEM THE KIDS .... THIS IS TO EVERY BUDDY IN THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY .... IT IS NOT NOT TO HELP A CLUB OUT . IT IS TO HELP THE PEOPLE THAT DEPEND ON US ....


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLVD BOMBS 48_@Nov 16 2009, 10:36 AM~15679135
> *It was about 180 cars :biggrin: Thanks for coming out  :thumbsup:
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gangster_@Nov 16 2009, 12:12 AM~15676338
> *Damn!!!!!! For a SHOW THAT WAS SUPPOSED TO BE CANCELED!!! I had a great time...THANKS BLVD BOMBS FOR THE GOOD TIMES!!! MUSIC WAS OFF THE HOOK! My compa Tommy and I had some menudo early in the morning that hit the spot!!! The rest of the show was GREAT with a HUGE turn out!!!Even had to open up some more rows to pack them in...!!! Look forward to next years fundraiser...
> 
> Firme ClassicS and Tommy of Uniques showing our support!!!!" Y" Que!!
> ...


Me and my Homie Joe ( Firme Classics ) had a great time at your show. A lot of cool people, and the Menudo was off the hook. Great day. Here are some pictures I took. Thanks to BLVD BOMBS we had a great time.


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

i see you albert :0


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## CHINGON BLVDBOMB (Nov 16, 2009)

paul thanks for all the help yesterday
u guys always make the shows fun


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## BlvdBombs (Mar 23, 2009)

We had a great turn out!! We only had three weeks to put this Show N Shine Fundraiser together. We are blessed to have a wonderful family, friends, car clubs, people not in clubs and people we met yesterday, that is what made it such a HUGE success!!!! These events only work if we have the support and yesterday proved it above and beyond. Words cannot express how much we appreciate the support and wonderful comments you all have given to us, thank you. We had two great DJ's Paul Garcia and Frank Perez, Beer Run Bobby, the Flea Market Mascot, great raffle prizes and the best part were the people. I'm so glad people called, texted, emailed to find out if the rumor about the show being canceled was true, because it was not. 

Thank you so much to the following:

Our sponsors, vendors, cash donations and to the Berryessa Flea Market for being a great partner.
To everyone that helped promote the event, via email, radio stations, internet, etc..
To everyone that helped yesterday, I know it's a lot of work and we could not do it without you.
To the people that have donated coats and canned foods and toys. 

Each year the Saturday before Thanksgiving our members purchase turkeys for Second Harvest. This year because of everyone's support from yesterdays fundraiser we will be able to donate a lot more turkeys. This week we will be shopping for turkeys to purchase for Second Harvest and taking them this Saturday along with canned foods that have been donated. At the end of the month we will be purchasing toys for Toys for Tots and toys for a battered woman's shelter. Then will we will be purchasing items for the homeless people on the streets. Please check out our website for updates and I will be posting the pictures this week. 

Thank you to the people that have been sharing your pictures, I will be borrowing a few and posting them on our website. 

Thank you for helping us help others in need.

Have a wonderful and blessed Thanksgiving.


Proceeds Benefit Second Harvest Food Bank, City Team, Children Shelter(s), Toys For Tots, Homeless People On The Streets.

01. Canned Foods for – Second Harvest Food Bank
02. Turkeys – Second Harvest Food Bank (2nd Year for us, but one of our members has done for many years)
03. Turkeys – City Team
04. New White Socks – City Team
HOMELESS PEOPLE ON THE STREETS:
05. New White Socks – Homeless People on the Streets
06. Blankets
07. Bottled Water
08. Umbrellas (Street Low Magazine doanted 50 umbrellas)
09. Rain Ponchos
10. Food
11. Purchase bags for homeless items
12. Toys – Toys for Tots at Christmas In The Park
13. Toys – Children Shelter(s)

14. Coats donated by a few communities, Los Gatos, Saratoga, San Jose, San Francisco, etc..




> _Originally posted by UNIQUES77_@Nov 16 2009, 02:12 PM~15680638
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## BlvdBombs (Mar 23, 2009)

Great pictures!!! I hope you don't mind if I borrow them for our website. = )
Thank you so much for everything you have done to help us and for your awesome pictures.




> _Originally posted by UNIQUES77_@Nov 16 2009, 02:39 PM~15680892
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## BlvdBombs (Mar 23, 2009)

I agree, can't wait to post the pictures!




> _Originally posted by CHINGON BLVDBOMB_@Nov 16 2009, 02:36 PM~15680855
> *paul thanks for all the help yesterday
> u guys always make the shows fun
> *


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlvdBombs_@Nov 16 2009, 02:44 PM~15680950
> *Great pictures!!!  I hope you don't mind if I borrow them for our website.  = )
> Thank you so much for everything you have done to help us and for your awesome pictures.
> *


Anytime Sylvia..We had a great time. :biggrin:


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

Vato Loco right here, getting ready to snap a FIRME photo.


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHINGON BLVDBOMB_@Nov 16 2009, 12:36 PM~15680855
> *paul thanks for all the help yesterday
> u guys always make the shows fun
> *


thats what friends are for


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Nov 16 2009, 06:29 PM~15683154
> *thats what friends are for
> *


X100000


----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by UNIQUES77_@Nov 16 2009, 05:37 PM~15683229
> *X100000
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## Gangster (Nov 17, 2005)

Sup! Tommy...Bro you take some hella nice pics. What are you a photographer? Streetlow can use a good camera man like you!


----------



## BlvdBombs (Mar 23, 2009)

Now we know why they call you DJ Spinning....... you really had the crowd going and smoke was coming out of your record player or whatever it is they call it now days.
Great Job!!! 




> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Nov 16 2009, 06:29 PM~15683154
> *thats what friends are for
> *


----------



## BlvdBombs (Mar 23, 2009)

Thank you Frank for your help yesterday! You and Paul make such a great team.



> _Originally posted by BLVD BOMBS 48_@Nov 16 2009, 09:19 PM~15685023
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BlvdBombs (Mar 23, 2009)

Congratulations! She was the lucky person for the 50/50.



> _Originally posted by BLVD BOMBS 48_@Nov 16 2009, 09:14 PM~15684935
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## YUHATE4 (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BLVD BOMBS 48_@Nov 16 2009, 08:14 PM~15684935
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: My oldest daughter Ariana and my youngest daughter Alexandria would like to thank BLVD BOMBS for all the great prizes they won, and the 50/50 Raffle. As there dad and a solo rider we thank you very much for a great time and a great show :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlvdBombs_@Nov 16 2009, 11:11 PM~15688200
> *Now we know why they call you DJ Spinning....... you really had the crowd going and smoke was coming out of your record player or whatever it is they call it now days.
> Great Job!!!
> *


  that was a great way to send me off riding in the sunset.


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Nov 16 2009, 08:04 AM~15677943
> *keep practicing brother.................remember it was just a appetizer
> *


dont trip i got the carboard layed out in the back :biggrin:


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BLVD BOMBS 48_@Nov 16 2009, 10:51 AM~15679277
> *Whats up. WHY DIDNT ANY CARS COME OUT WAS FOR A GREAT CAUSE ????? ALL THE B S NEEDS TO BE PUT TO THE SIDE . IF WE CANT HELP EACH OTHER WHO IS GOING TO HELP THE PEOPLE ? THERE IS ALOT OF PEOPLE THAT NEED OUR HELP AND THEY LOOK FORWORD FOR THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY TO DO JUST THAT . WE CANT HAVE ALL THE B S BECAUSE WHO WINS NO BUDDY . BUT THEY LOOSE AND THAT IS NOT RIGHT WE NEED TO BE THERE FOR THEM THE KIDS .... THIS IS TO EVERY BUDDY IN THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY .... IT IS NOT NOT TO HELP A CLUB OUT . IT IS TO HELP THE PEOPLE THAT DEPEND ON US ....
> *


this true i want to go to all the clubs in sanjo functions all this drama is b s so put your billy bad ass attiudes to the side, i am.


----------



## 1sick51 (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BLVD BOMBS 48+Nov 16 2009, 11:51 AM~15679277-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Speaking for myself,I didnt take the Trokita because I had a photoshoot or else it wouldve been there. As far as anyone else I have no idea. I can tell you this much if i had a problem supporting I wouldnt have showed up but thats the least I couldve done was show up and show support. I will go to anyones event East,South,West,North! I dont care what PLAQUE is in that back window! If i can make it im there. Saturdays are usually hard because I work.. That is true we have to support each other and depend on one another. Our club has been doing things for the community for years and have had great support. It would be great for all of us to UNITE and go to each others things and put the differences to the side a make a fresh start. If we dont, it will eventually die out. Too much drama everywhere,on the net,on the streets, and behind the scenes that no one knows about. The Hating has to stop because all the less fortunate depend on each and everyone of us. 
Hope to see everyone soon at the upcoming events and future events!


----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1sick51_@Nov 17 2009, 10:28 AM~15690651
> *Speaking for myself,I didnt take the Trokita because I had a photoshoot or else it wouldve been there. As far as anyone else I have no idea. I can tell you this much if i had a problem supporting I wouldnt have showed up but thats the least I couldve done was show up and show support. I will go to anyones event East,South,West,North! I dont care what PLAQUE is in that back window! If i can make it im there. Saturdays are usually hard because I work.. That is true we have to support each other  and depend on one another. Our club has been doing things for the community for years and have had great support. It would be great for all of us to UNITE and go to each others things and put the differences to the side a make a fresh start. If we dont, it will eventually die out. Too much drama everywhere,on the net,on the streets, and behind the scenes that no one knows about. The Hating has to stop because all the less fortunate depend on each and everyone of us.
> Hope to see everyone soon at the upcoming events and future events!
> 
> *


The Hating has to stop because all the less fortunate depend on each and everyone of us.


----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## mscyn (Feb 20, 2007)

Come on now GENTE! We all need to quit listening and reacting to the rumors being spread out there in OUR calles. And just keep on doing what we love to do!

Glad to hear the holiday season has started with a great turn out. Wished Dan and I could have been there to see it, but our mija had a competition (She rocked the HOUSE!!!) in SoCal.

Lets keep up the FIRME work mi gente and show San Jose what good our lowriding community can do!!!

Alrato
Cynthia Longoria Romero


----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by YUHATE4_@Nov 17 2009, 01:28 AM~15688495
> *:biggrin: My oldest daughter Ariana and my youngest daughter Alexandria would like to thank BLVD BOMBS for all the great prizes they won, and the 50/50 Raffle. As there dad and a solo rider we thank you very much for a great time and a great show :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks for coming out ..... Tell them to give you half ..... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mscyn (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BLVD BOMBS 48_@Nov 17 2009, 02:25 PM~15692425
> *Thanks for coming out ..... Tell them to give you half ..... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1sick51_@Nov 17 2009, 10:28 AM~15690651
> *Speaking for myself,I didnt take the Trokita because I had a photoshoot or else it wouldve been there. As far as anyone else I have no idea. I can tell you this much if i had a problem supporting I wouldnt have showed up but thats the least I couldve done was show up and show support. I will go to anyones event East,South,West,North! I dont care what PLAQUE is in that back window! If i can make it im there. Saturdays are usually hard because I work.. That is true we have to support each other  and depend on one another. Our club has been doing things for the community for years and have had great support. It would be great for all of us to UNITE and go to each others things and put the differences to the side a make a fresh start. If we dont, it will eventually die out. Too much drama everywhere,on the net,on the streets, and behind the scenes that no one knows about. The Hating has to stop because all the less fortunate depend on each and everyone of us.
> Hope to see everyone soon at the upcoming events and future events!
> 
> *



Amen to that brother  is also an activity our kids can enjoy, we all complain that nothing really happens in sanjose and heres people doing good things for the comunity and the needy. 

We at C.H.D. wanna thank everyone for putting up shows. thanks sylvia and the supporters. thanks everyone that showed up and lets make the next one a bigger one. is true we don't go looken at whose throwing it or what plack is on them windows, cuz for us is looken ahead for another great event. 
we ride our bikes to a lot of functions just to keep some kids spirits dreaming. For us is in the heart, 

Don't look at the plack thats throwing the event, look at the great time you and the kids can really have. talk bullshit to the boys..lol.. get out the house you know. once again tx. for another great event. shining up the bikes for the next one :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Nov 17 2009, 03:17 PM~15693545
> *Amen to that brother   is also an activity our kids can enjoy, we all complain that nothing really happens in sanjose and heres people doing good things for the comunity and the needy.
> 
> We at C.H.D. wanna thank everyone for putting up shows. thanks sylvia and the supporters. thanks everyone that showed up and lets make the next one a bigger one.  is true we don't go looken at whose throwing it or what plack is on them windows, cuz for us is looken ahead for another great event.
> ...


That is how it should be . Look at it as having a good time if you dont care for a person or persons then so what swallow your pride and go for the cause you dont have to talk to them . Remember the kids look up to us and what we do they are next in line for the lowrider community . Thanks for coming out CHILD HOOD DREAMS .....


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

:biggrin: whats done is done now lets just move on an some good times :biggrin: 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BLVD BOMBS 48_@Nov 17 2009, 04:18 PM~15694128
> *That is how it should be . Look at it as having a good time if you dont care for a person or persons then so what swallow your pride and go for the cause you dont have to talk to them . Remember the kids look up to us and what we do they are next in line for the lowrider community .              Thanks for coming out CHILD HOOD DREAMS .....
> *


no thnak you guys for still doing for the kids, looken forward the next one..


----------



## Beer Run Bobby (Aug 12, 2009)

It was packed! Great job Sylvia!


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Beer Run Bobby_@Nov 17 2009, 05:29 PM~15694823
> *It was packed! Great job Sylvia!
> 
> 
> ...


was up boby? how ya doing hope all is well ! :biggrin:


----------



## mscyn (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Beer Run Bobby_@Nov 17 2009, 06:29 PM~15694823
> *It was packed! Great job Sylvia!
> 
> 
> ...


Orale Robert!! :cheesy: 
Glad to see you in here Carnalito!!! 

Carinos,
Cyn


----------



## Beer Run Bobby (Aug 12, 2009)

Love ya Cyn!

You know you really know if you call me Robert! LOL! :cheesy:


----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Beer Run Bobby_@Nov 17 2009, 05:29 PM~15694823
> *It was packed! Great job Sylvia!
> 
> 
> ...


Whats up ....... :biggrin:


----------



## BlvdBombs (Mar 23, 2009)

Thank you, but it was Blvd Bombs Members, friends, family and everyone that were there made it such an awesome fundraiser. We could not have asked for a better crowd. Everyone was so wonderful, kind and GENEROUS with donations. We all had such a wonderful and memorable time. We can't wait to do it again. = ) Can't wait to go shopping for the kid's toys, homeless people, Second Harvest, etc.. This was made possible because of the donations. Thank you again for your help. Did you find your hat?

Sylvia's '39 Y-Que ; )



> _Originally posted by Beer Run Bobby_@Nov 17 2009, 06:29 PM~15694823
> *It was packed! Great job Sylvia!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BlvdBombs (Mar 23, 2009)

It was great seeing you and your bike club out there, thank you!


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Nov 17 2009, 03:17 PM~15693545
> *Amen to that brother    is also an activity our kids can enjoy, we all complain that nothing really happens in sanjose and heres people doing good things for the comunity and the needy.
> 
> We at C.H.D. wanna thank everyone for putting up shows. thanks sylvia and the supporters. thanks everyone that showed up and lets make the next one a bigger one.  is true we don't go looken at whose throwing it or what plack is on them windows, cuz for us is looken ahead for another great event.
> ...



x200000000000000000000000 bro. a lot of people know me and i always try to be a voice of reason. i to hate that their is sooooo much drama amongst our clubs. i had rolled under the kool impressions plaque as a solo rider for many years and was was always accepted by all clubs. i was soo pleased that i had some of my o.g. members come back and that we as car clubs had been doing the all clubs bbq's and also that sooooo many clubs had been starting to get more events popping here in our town. i really felt like lowriding was beginning to come back to FULL life as it once was. and now for 1 club or a single member to mess with anothers event, ( and i have been hearing more on ALL this thats BEEN going on. all the people involved know what im talking bout) just aint kool. as the other homie said. the only thing that is going to come out of all this b.s. and hate is the end of events here in our town and the loos to our children to get a chance to learn about the movement and enjoy all the good times. lalos on the right track with getting his kids involved and sharing all the great times with them. we are all getting older. we should be teaching our kids the positives on low riding and enjoying a beautiful day hanging with all the homies, from all clubs. not the hatred and b.s. 

sorry to ramble on. just had to get this out. 

as i have said, their apparently has been more of this kinda shit going on with a number of different events by very few. they know who they are and i will leave it at that. but this needs to stop. for the children and the future of lowriding in our city. 

 thanks for your patience with this post


----------



## YUHATE4 (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BLVD BOMBS 48_@Nov 17 2009, 01:25 PM~15692425
> *Thanks for coming out ..... Tell them to give you half ..... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Nov 17 2009, 09:34 PM~15698801
> *x200000000000000000000000 bro. a lot of people know me and i always try to be a voice of reason. i to hate that their is sooooo much drama amongst our clubs. i had rolled under the kool impressions plaque as a solo rider for many years and was was always accepted by all clubs. i was soo pleased that i had some of my o.g. members come back and that we as car clubs had been doing the all clubs bbq's and also that sooooo many clubs had been starting to get more events popping here in our town. i really felt like lowriding was beginning to come back to FULL life as it once was. and now for 1 club or a single member to mess with anothers event, ( and i have been hearing more on ALL this thats BEEN going on. all the people involved know what im talking bout) just aint kool. as the other homie said. the only thing that is going to come out of all this b.s. and hate is the end of events here in our town and the loos to our children to get a chance to learn about the movement and enjoy all the good times. lalos on the right track with getting his kids involved and sharing all the great times with them. we are all getting older. we should be teaching our kids the positives on low riding and enjoying a beautiful day hanging with all the homies, from all clubs. not the hatred and b.s.
> 
> sorry to ramble on. just had to get this out.
> ...


sounds to me like another lowrider alliance?


----------



## sjrider71 (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Nov 17 2009, 11:34 PM~15698801
> *x200000000000000000000000 bro. a lot of people know me and i always try to be a voice of reason. i to hate that their is sooooo much drama amongst our clubs. i had rolled under the kool impressions plaque as a solo rider for many years and was was always accepted by all clubs. i was soo pleased that i had some of my o.g. members come back and that we as car clubs had been doing the all clubs bbq's and also that sooooo many clubs had been starting to get more events popping here in our town. i really felt like lowriding was beginning to come back to FULL life as it once was. and now for 1 club or a single member to mess with anothers event, ( and i have been hearing more on ALL this thats BEEN going on. all the people involved know what im talking bout) just aint kool. as the other homie said. the only thing that is going to come out of all this b.s. and hate is the end of events here in our town and the loos to our children to get a chance to learn about the movement and enjoy all the good times. lalos on the right track with getting his kids involved and sharing all the great times with them. we are all getting older. we should be teaching our kids the positives on low riding and enjoying a beautiful day hanging with all the homies, from all clubs. not the hatred and b.s.
> 
> sorry to ramble on. just had to get this out.
> ...



I say you put that individual on blast so he will be put in his place. Unity is so important with all of us when we already have so many haters out there it makes no sense for one of us to hate. :angry:


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlvdBombs_@Nov 17 2009, 09:58 PM~15698366
> *It was great seeing you and your bike club out there, thank you!
> 
> 
> ...


wow tx..great show.. tx for the invite and will be riding to the next one.. :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Nov 18 2009, 07:51 AM~15701335
> *sounds to me like another lowrider alliance?
> *


Your right Paul lets put it together before it is to LATE !!!! What do you guys say lets do an alliance . Lets stop all this B S the next show is around the corner .... ARE YOU GUYS WILLING PUT THE NAMES DOWN .......


----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BLVD BOMBS 48_@Nov 18 2009, 08:30 AM~15701579
> *Your right Paul lets put it together before it is to LATE !!!! What do you guys say lets do an alliance . Lets stop all this B S the next show is around the corner .... ARE YOU GUYS WILLING PUT THE NAMES DOWN .......
> *


 BLVD BOMBS


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)




----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Nov 18 2009, 07:51 AM~15701335
> *sounds to me like another lowrider alliance?
> *


Going to try and get a lowrider alliance going ..... :thumbsup:


----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)

THERE IS A NEW TOPIC ..... LOWRIDER ALLIANCE FOR SAN JOSE


----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Nov 17 2009, 10:34 PM~15698801
> *x200000000000000000000000 bro. a lot of people know me and i always try to be a voice of reason. i to hate that their is sooooo much drama amongst our clubs. i had rolled under the kool impressions plaque as a solo rider for many years and was was always accepted by all clubs. i was soo pleased that i had some of my o.g. members come back and that we as car clubs had been doing the all clubs bbq's and also that sooooo many clubs had been starting to get more events popping here in our town. i really felt like lowriding was beginning to come back to FULL life as it once was. and now for 1 club or a single member to mess with anothers event, ( and i have been hearing more on ALL this thats BEEN going on. all the people involved know what im talking bout) just aint kool. as the other homie said. the only thing that is going to come out of all this b.s. and hate is the end of events here in our town and the loos to our children to get a chance to learn about the movement and enjoy all the good times. lalos on the right track with getting his kids involved and sharing all the great times with them. we are all getting older. we should be teaching our kids the positives on low riding and enjoying a beautiful day hanging with all the homies, from all clubs. not the hatred and b.s.
> 
> sorry to ramble on. just had to get this out.
> ...


----------



## D&A1 (Apr 29, 2008)

Hey blvd bombs glad to see that you guys had a good turnout sorry we couldn't make it but we commited ourselves to go to couple of toy drives in hayward in which we had booths at both events to raise money for a teen who had been shot and killed on halloween..Certain members from our club knew this individual and made arangments to raise the money for.So after the toy drive ended on sunday we all got in our cars and drove to the individuals house and presented the donations that we raised and our pastor in our club prayed for the family... it was good and sad at the same time but thats what we do as a club. our founder Kita told us if you do something for a great cause do it cause our community needs good and loving people and thats when car clubs can get together when times are tuff and unite...Remember we are not promised tomorrow so leave an impression that you could be proud of.The chisme needs to stop and we need to move on these events are put together to help people and kids no matter who's thowing the event so hope you guys can support our event because of the cause..Unity is important thas how we can grow in the lowrider community remmember our future lowriders(kids) are looking at us and we need to lead by example!!!!!


----------



## mscyn (Feb 20, 2007)

Coming from an active family and member of the City of San Jose Community for over 30 years. 
This kind of unecessary drama really saddens me.

Cynthia Longoria Romero
Chavez Family Vision, Inc. Board of Directors Secretary


----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mscyn_@Nov 18 2009, 11:55 AM~15703572
> *Coming from an active family and member of the City of San Jose Community for over 30 years.
> This kind of unecessary drama really saddens me.
> 
> ...


YOU ARE RIGHT IT IS SAD FOR ALL THIS THAT IS WHY WE ARE TRYING TO PUT TO GETHER A ALLIANCE . WE ALL NEED TO STOP AND GO BACK TO WHEN LOWRIDING WAS FUN AND EVERY BODY WAS THERE FOR ONE ANOTHER .


----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D&A_@Nov 18 2009, 11:53 AM~15703555
> *Hey blvd bombs glad to see that you guys had a good turnout sorry we couldn't make it but we commited ourselves to go to couple of toy drives in hayward in which we had booths at both events to raise money for a teen who had been shot and killed on halloween..Certain members from our club knew this individual and made arangments to raise the money for.So after the toy drive ended on sunday we all got in our cars and drove to the individuals house and presented the donations that we raised and our pastor in our club prayed for the family... it was good and sad at the same time but thats what we do as a club. our founder Kita  told us if you do something for a great cause do it cause our community needs good and loving people and thats when car clubs can get together when times are tuff and unite...Remember we are not promised tomorrow so leave an impression that you could be proud of.The chisme needs to stop and we need to move on these events are put together to help people and kids no matter who's thowing the event so hope you guys can support our event because of the cause..Unity is important thas how we can grow in the lowrider community remmember our future lowriders(kids) are looking at us and we need to lead by example!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Beer Run Bobby (Aug 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BlvdBombs_@Nov 17 2009, 08:55 PM~15698316
> *Thank you, but it was Blvd Bombs Members, friends, family and everyone that were there made it such an awesome fundraiser.  We could not have asked for a better crowd.  Everyone was so wonderful, kind and GENEROUS with donations.  We all had such a wonderful and memorable time.  We can't wait to do it again.  = )   Can't wait to go shopping for the kid's toys, homeless people, Second Harvest, etc..  This was made possible because of the donations.  Thank you again for your help.  Did you find your hat?
> 
> Sylvia's '39 Y-Que     ; )
> *





No! 

=[ 

I hope who ever took my hat gets drunk by a homeless man then when that hat thief passes out, the homeless man slaps him in his big stupid hat thieving face with a DIRTY HAM SANDWICH! WACK! BOOM! POW! 

I think I'll be fine, the thought of it was enough.

=]


----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Beer Run Bobby_@Nov 18 2009, 12:40 PM~15704022
> *No!
> 
> =[
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D&A_@Nov 18 2009, 10:53 AM~15703555
> *Hey blvd bombs glad to see that you guys had a good turnout sorry we couldn't make it but we commited ourselves to go to couple of toy drives in hayward in which we had booths at both events to raise money for a teen who had been shot and killed on halloween..Certain members from our club knew this individual and made arangments to raise the money for.So after the toy drive ended on sunday we all got in our cars and drove to the individuals house and presented the donations that we raised and our pastor in our club prayed for the family... it was good and sad at the same time but thats what we do as a club. our founder Kita  told us if you do something for a great cause do it cause our community needs good and loving people and thats when car clubs can get together when times are tuff and unite...Remember we are not promised tomorrow so leave an impression that you could be proud of.The chisme needs to stop and we need to move on these events are put together to help people and kids no matter who's thowing the event so hope you guys can support our event because of the cause..Unity is important thas how we can grow in the lowrider community remmember our future lowriders(kids) are looking at us and we need to lead by example!!!!!
> *


much respect brother


----------



## SJtonelocs (Oct 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by YUHATE4_@Nov 17 2009, 12:28 AM~15688495
> *:biggrin: My oldest daughter Ariana and my youngest daughter Alexandria would like to thank BLVD BOMBS for all the great prizes they won, and the 50/50 Raffle. As there dad and a solo rider we thank you very much for a great time and a great show :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Congrats on the prize homie!!!


----------



## YUHATE4 (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SJtonelocs_@Nov 18 2009, 06:53 PM~15707795
> *Congrats on the prize homie!!!
> *


 :biggrin: Thanks Tony. My daughters enjoyed there day.


----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BLVD BOMBS 48_@Nov 16 2009, 08:19 PM~15685007
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BlvdBombs (Mar 23, 2009)

I've posted a few pictures on our website www.sylvias39.com, please click on the Show N Shine Fundraiser flyer.

Thank you



> _Originally posted by BLVD BOMBS 48_@Nov 19 2009, 11:20 AM~15714090
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

*I just spent the last hour here at work looking at the BLVD BOMBS & SYLVIAS site very nice, looks very family orientated and most of all fun. Nice job on the site :thumbsup: *


----------



## BlvdBombs (Mar 23, 2009)

Thank you very much for your nice compliment. That is our goal, giving people something to enjoy and hopefully it will improve. I still have a lot to learn in building a website but for now I think it works. 

Thank you, hope you and your family have a wonderful and blessed Thanksgiving.




> _Originally posted by BIG PANDULCE_@Nov 19 2009, 05:41 PM~15717713
> *I just spent the last hour here at work looking at the BLVD BOMBS & SYLVIAS site very nice, looks very family orientated and most of all fun. Nice job on the site  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHEVITOS_68_@Nov 17 2009, 07:58 AM~15689445
> *:biggrin:
> 
> dont trip i got the carboard layed out in the back  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG PANDULCE_@Nov 19 2009, 04:41 PM~15717713
> *<span style=\'color:green\'>I just spent the last hour here at work looking at the BLVD BOMBS & SYLVIAS site very nice, looks very family orientated and most of all fun. Nice job on the site  :thumbsup: </span>
> *



you must love your job.. are they hiring ?? would like to view the site together.. oh ment to say work together..lol :biggrin:


----------

